# How to complain about a Judge?



## dereko1969 (17 Sep 2010)

Following the actions outlined in this thread Judge orders man to climb Croagh Patrick  where a Judge "punished" a citizen of this State with a religious activity to be carried out, can anyone advise as to the procedures in reporting such actions and complaining about the behavior of the Judge?

I can't see anything on the www.courts.ie site.

Actually - just found this "Courts Service - Complaint Form"
[broken link removed]
though it seems one has to have been personally affected to make the complaint, ah I'll fill it in anyway.


----------



## ajapale (17 Sep 2010)

Ive moved some posts to this location in the depths: 
Judge orders man to climb Croagh Patrick

Well try to keep this thread to discuss how one could go about complaining about a judge.


----------



## Padraigb (17 Sep 2010)

I would imagine that the person to whom the complaint is made is the President of the District Court, Judge Miriam Malone. The headquarters of the court are at The Courts Service, 15/24 Phoenix Street North, Smithfield, Dublin 7.


----------



## Eamonn T (3 Nov 2010)

Hi,
  I often wondered how to or if it was possible to complain about a Judge.

My brother was taken to the district court 2 years ago charged with failing to stop at a checkpoint and dangerous driving ect. 

Two gardai had alleged that they saw my brother driving a car that failed to stop and speeded away. 

My brother was not driving the car at all and was infact 25 miles away from the location in a nite club at the time this incident happened. We had Photos and a DVD of CCV cameras showing my brother in the nite club at the time the gardai had alleged they seen him driving the car. We also convinced the actual driver to come forward in court and there was 9 witnesses most of which were family members also giving evidance that my brother was 25 miles away in a nite club at the time this happend.

The judge refused to see the pictures or DVD after hearing the witnesses. He called everyone liars and if he could he would have every one of the witnesses locked up for attempting to provide what he said was false statements.

He said that if a garda told him he say my brother then he believes the gardai he dowsnt need to see cctv or photos. 

He fined my brother €5500, banned him for driving for 10 years and jailed him for 6 months for somthing he didnt do.

My brother apealed the case and the circut court judge threw the case out without hearing it when our barrister explained the situation to the DPP and the judge.

The circut court judge called the situation a disgrace that could have been avoided if the district court judge had taken the time to veiw the evidance. 

My father has not been well since the hurtfull lecture and rant the District Court Judge give before convicting my brother which was mainly aimed at my father who give evidance that he phoned my brother when the Gardai left the house that night to ask him if what they had alleged was true and where he was now. 

I would like to complain about the statements made by the District court judge which were directed at a number of family members and my father.

I feel it was completly out of order givin the fact he had not seen all the evidance ect.


----------



## Purple (3 Nov 2010)

That sounds like outrageous behaviour by the judge Eamonn. Have you tried talking to a journalist?


----------



## Eamonn T (4 Nov 2010)

Yes it was outrageous indeed, it was also very hurtfull as his rant of abuse got front page coverage on the counties newspapers papers and in the county radio station news. My father felt very upset about it and has suffered from depression since. I approched a solicitor to get advice on having the judge issue an appology but he told me that a judge like everone else is aloud to make a mistake so there was nothing I could do. 

I personally wouldnt describe what he done as a "Mistake". If I spoke to someone in the manner he did, id find myself charged with something im sure and in front of a judge, but its perfectly acceptable for him to insult and abuse witnesses for telling the truth. I find it sickening to be quite honest.

I would be interested in talking to a journalist about it but I wouldnt know who to contact or how to go about it. I just always wondered if there was a system in place for making a complaint about a Judge as I think there should be as they hold alot of power and should be accounatable to someone.


----------

